# Control Panel Problem



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a 2011 Bessecarr E520 which has been on hook up for the last couple of weeks. Today I took off hook-up to take for a short drive and the habitation and engine battery lights are flashing and there is a periodic beep. :?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Take off control panel and remove the power lead from the rear. Wait 10 secs then reconnect. This should reset it. Quite a common problem on Swifts and Bessacarrs.




Trevor


----------



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the reply trevor will do as you suggest will let you know how i get on (i maybe a long time but i shall return)


----------



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks again trevor, did what you told me it worked. much appreciated


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You are welcome. Thanks for letting us know the outcome. Nice to be appreciated   




Trevor


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had the same problem on our Swift half way around Nantes and were given the same advice - it works well but is not included in any manual supplied by Swift.......  

Thank heavens for helpful people like Trevor, that is one of the strengths of MHF - there is usually someone around who knows the answer if you know the question..... :lol: 

So from me, it is a general "Thanks" for all of the really helpful advice that is so readily available on MHF......  

Dave


----------

